# Washburn KC90 & MG104



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Just picked up a couple of ol' Washburns.
A third is on the way too largetongue

First one is a 1990 KC90
These were solid alder, MIJ at Fujigen and had familiar components, jumbo frets, slab rosewood fretboard, Gotoh tuners, Takeuchi Floyd and came factory with SD JBJ and SSL1s.
I have another mint KC90 and they are real solid.
This one needed a bit of TLC but came out geat.




























I also got an 1992 MG104
These were solid alder, maple top, MIA at Washburn Chicago and had jumbo frets, thin Jackson style unfinished neck, rosewood fretboard, Schaller Floyd and tuners and came factory with SD CC, Custom Hot and 59.
These were designed by Grover Jackson and you can see his cues on these.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I used to have a shitload of those USA Mercuries. I think I have about 10 left. Excellent hand-made guitars.............


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Lovely.
That MG 104 looks like it has a scarfed neck.
I have an '94 MG 90? (black over mahogany) with a one-piece neck, w/F-style non-tilt-back neck, s-s-h, Wilkinson USA bridge
(great guitar, but the neck is smallish for me). I had it on display at the Toronto Ed-fest on Saturday, along with my LS-93.

Accept2:
- do any of yours have large necks?
- do you know when they changed the neck style from tilt back to F-style - was it '93?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Necks changed in 1994, when they went to 22 frets. In 92 and 93 they built the necks the old fashioned way, so the necks on those were inconsistent. Some of mine are fat, and some are thin............


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice stuff, I like 'em both.

Great top on the MG.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I just finished setting up this 1994 MG122 :banana:

This one is solid Honduras Mahogany, maple top, MIA and has 6105 jumbo frets, 
Jackson SD style C-shape unfinished neck, rosewood fretboard, Wilkinson trem, Gotoh tuners and came factory with SD JB and 59.
You can see more Grover Jackson cues on it.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually I have a cost sheet somewhere for the USA Mercuries that detailed all the parts and their costs, and they were being sold for cost..............


----------

